# Lost/Unsaved IMPORTANT Excel File



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

I closed an excel file without saving it. I have an older version of it, but made many, many changes without saving them. Is there any way to recover?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry. :sayno: If you have deleted it i would have some ideas about recovering but...


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. For future reference, Set XL to auto save. Tools>Options>Save tab>Auto Save. That way you only lose 10 minutes or so of work if something happens. I don't know which version you are using, I thought that feature was enabled by default.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

hopper said:


> Sorry to hear that. For future reference, Set XL to auto save. Tools>Options>Save tab>Auto Save. That way you only lose 10 minutes or so of work if something happens. I don't know which version you are using, I thought that feature was enabled by default.


Unfortunately it's not. (as I know to my cost). It's actually an add-in - go to Tools > Add-Ins and check the box beside 'Autosave'. The autosave options will then appear. You can have Excel save all files, just the current file, ask you before saving or just save without asking. It can be quite annoying at first, but a lifesaver in the end.

Regards


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Oooops! Had my work hat on there! Just about to move to XP in the office - still using XL97 and NT4  where Autosave IS an add-in. But not in more up to date versions. Sorry.


----------

